# Steering rack



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I called Courtesy,a nd they said that they don't have any manual steering racks, so anyone know if a rack off of a sentra or stanza will fit? Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

unhook pump and hoses. lubricate gears with axle grease. cap off hydraulic lines.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> unhook pump and hoses. lubricate gears with axle grease. cap off hydraulic lines.


I thought about that...Wont that still have more weight than a manual rack? Probably have to do that...thanks


----------

